# Anyone riding a 61cm R3?



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

If so, how tall are you? I'm going to demo a R3 on a trip and can't decide between the 58 and the 61. I'm 6'3" tall. My main concern is that the front center on the 61 will make the front end light given the short chainstays. Just looking for some general first hand knowledge of how the bike handles for you.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

I have never ridden any Cervelo's, but I am 6'4" with a 38" inseam and plan on test riding a 61cm RS on Saturday. I really don't know what to expect, but even with the RS, due to the race oriented Cervelo style, I think the drop from saddle to bar is still going to be a bit much for me.....I never get any soreness in my lower back, but I do in my neck if I don't keep my head in line with my back and 'roll my eyes up' to look far down the street.

Oh yeah, I don't think there are many Cervelo riders above about 6'2"...see my other post below.


----------



## hooligan (Sep 30, 2006)

i'm 6'4" and ride the 61cm....the bike handles like its on rails. I went for a pro fitting and adjusted things to suit my body. His measurements suggested I might be more suited to a larger frame but the R3 was certainly not too small. Generally I love the bike and hope you can get a good test ride on it but be careful you may buy one


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Cool...*



hooligan said:


> i'm 6'4" and ride the 61cm....the bike handles like its on rails. I went for a pro fitting and adjusted things to suit my body. His measurements suggested I might be more suited to a larger frame but the R3 was certainly not too small. Generally I love the bike and hope you can get a good test ride on it but be careful you may buy one


I am test riding a 61cm RS tomorrow...just curious, what is your measured inseam (or dimension from center of BB to top of saddle) and what length/rise stem are you using and the drop from top of saddle to bar? Sorry for all the question....


----------



## hooligan (Sep 30, 2006)

inseam is 92 cm and i'm going with a 3" drop on a 110mm thomson stem with the rise going up(i think its 8 degrees)the saddle height is 82 cm from center of bb to top of saddle 


have fun on the test and let us know how it goes


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

I think I'm actually between the 58 and 61 sizes. I've setup a demo of the 58 and I'll see how that goes as it most closely resembles my current ride. It may be that the HT is too short but I think the reach will be ok. I'll find out next week.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Ahh....*



hooligan said:


> inseam is 92 cm and i'm going with a 3" drop on a 110mm thomson stem with the rise going up(i think its 8 degrees)the saddle height is 82 cm from center of bb to top of saddle
> 
> 
> have fun on the test and let us know how it goes


See your lucky..you inseam is 1.5" shorter than mine. I run my saddle 86.5cm from bb to top of saddle. I rode the RS yesterday and liked it A LOT. Especially after immediately test riding the Roubaix again after the RS. The Roubaix was so 'rough'. In order to get the same saddle to stem drop as I am used to, I had to use 30cm spacers and a 110x10 positive rise stem, BUT this also effectively reduced my cockpit by ~ 1cm which is good because I always felt too stretched out on my Lemond. I also had to run the saddle all the way up on the rails to get knee just behind spindle - this doesn't both me because of the offset post which will be replaced with a zero offset post (my current ride also has the seat all the way up on rails with a zero offset post so the shorter top tube of the RS (592 vs 606) will allow me to have seat close to centered with a zero offset post). I am going to test ride it again as I want to make sure I am not trying to 'force' a bike to fit me...any thoughts about running a zero offset post with seat in ~middle of rail (knee slightly behind spindle) and running 30cm spacers with a 110x10 positive rise stem on an RS????


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

That seems like a lot of handlebar rise for someone 6'4". I'm 6'3" and I would probably ride a RS with 1-2 spacers and a -6 degree stem. My handlebar drop is right around 8-8.5 cm.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Are you riding an RS or R3 and what size??*



Fivethumbs said:


> That seems like a lot of handlebar rise for someone 6'4". I'm 6'3" and I would probably ride a RS with 1-2 spacers and a -6 degree stem. My handlebar drop is right around 8-8.5 cm.


I agree....but I like to have 'room' in case I need it. But with the setup I described, I still have a little over 2" drop. You have to remember I got LONG legs - ~38" measured inseam so my saddle is up there....


----------

